# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  tanning on Accutane

## anaBROLIC

do any of you guys do it? i know its not reccommended because of the skin beeing more sensitive but ive been considering it since my chest and back doesnt stay dry since i lift so much. my face is pretty much 100 percent clear. i was thinking about tanning but not overdoing it. meaning like 5 minutesat a time. i dont burn easily.

----------


## Angel of death

Im pretty sure youre supposed to avoid sunlight so I would imagine tanning is even worse

----------


## Rob

I was thinking the same thing....

Im going to start tho...

----------


## SPIKE

> do any of you guys do it? i know its not reccommended because of the skin beeing more sensitive but ive been considering it since my chest and back doesnt stay dry since i lift so much. my face is pretty much 100 percent clear. i was thinking about tanning but not overdoing it. meaning like 5 minutesat a time. i dont burn easily.



Well I *tried* tanning and let me tell you couldnt. My skin got sensitive that I definitely couldnt tan. I remember after the first time my skin was so itchy and got bright red. My face, chest and upper back were so red and sensitive. 

One of my friends is running 60mgs ED now and tans every once in a while. He said it doesnt really bother him too much. My understanding is that it makes your skin supersensitive as mine already is.

----------


## anaBROLIC

my skin has been sensitive as well. but i have attempted tanning. i went 5 minutes yesterday and 5 again today. all is fine so far. i think im going to try 3-4 days a week at no more then 5 minutes while taking the tane.

----------


## PunkOff

be VERY careful, your skin is more sensitive then you know, especially if you naturally have fairer skin.

----------


## goodcents

I wouldn't do it! or go for very short times 5-10 min. max. Your skin will be very sensitive.

----------


## atlas10

i just got back from mexico on accutane and let me tell you, i got burnt worse than i ever have in my life.. i even put on 30 sun block because i knew you werent supposed to go outside but what am i supposed to do, sit in the room.. LOL.. the sun block didnt help at all.. i would avoid the sun at any cost..

----------


## masterdiver89

r yall talking about when ur on cycle of Accutane or way after ur done?
Im goin' back to the doc and telling him to give me it or else!!!! lol

-Austin

----------


## anaBROLIC

> r yall talking about when ur on cycle of Accutane or way after ur done?
> Im goin' back to the doc and telling him to give me it or else!!!! lol
> 
> -Austin


or else youll be looking for it online like we all do.. lol.. ya we were talking about tanning while taking the accutane.

----------


## masterdiver89

ya thats what im doing now, im going to the guy this week, but im thinking he wont give it to me.
Do you guys kno how many mg u use and for how long? cuse i found some

-Austin

----------


## kihop

I had problems with burning even 2 months after accutane and while wearing SPF 30. Accutane is pretty hardcore, if you're gonna try to tan make sure not to forget to put lotion on your lips because they'll be prone to cracking and bleeding.

if you really want your doctor to pescribe it for you, tell him you've tried everything from oral antibiotics, benzoyl peroxides, salycic acids and trentonin creams (retin a). Tell him the only one that had any effect at all was retin-a and that the results were barely noticeable. Most likely he'll reccomend retin-a after you get some blood work done.

----------


## masterdiver89

ya man i went to the Derm today. I have to get blood work done every month while on Accutane. Sign a hell of alot of papers. They started some new program, its soooooo damn secure. Its like trying to get past the damn Secret Service. So i have to go toamrrow for blood....im in a cycle of M1T now sooo ugh....i think the lab is gonna freak when they c my values. lol
...sorry to highjack though
and this summer may be a bad time to start this considering i do live in FL

Austin

----------


## LatinoPR

No tanning,make acne scars worse and for ever.

----------


## Slowhand

yeah avoid tanning while on accutane...

----------


## Moe-mentum

Just don't burn....however short thats gonna be.

----------


## getnlarge18

I wouldn't tan at all if you're taking accutane...even if you don't burn, your skin is being damaged way more than it normally would. More damage can lead to skin cancer. I've also heard of people who got sunburnt while taking accutane having permanently dry skin where they were burnt (not sure if that's true or not?)

----------


## dream warrior

a guy in my gym keeps on tanning tru his accutane use and has no sides from the tanning(he's on 20mg a day)

----------


## Z12

> I wouldn't tan at all if you're taking accutane...even if you don't burn, your skin is being damaged way more than it normally would. More damage can lead to skin cancer. I've also heard of people who got sunburnt while taking accutane having permanently dry skin where they were burnt (not sure if that's true or not?)


This is absolutely true. Even if you don't notice obvious damage, ie. burning, peeling, etc., your fvking yourself farther on down the road. When your an old man you'll look like shit. I was on accutane several times during high school. I was also on the golf team and out in the sun for hours EVERY day. It definitely did some damage. I'm only 23 and when I smile, I have fvking wrinkles around my eyes, and I know it's from the tane. One time, I was playing in the state tournament and made the terrible mistake of using spf 25 instead of the usual 45. I was burnt like you wouldn't believe. One spot on my arm was red for months, something was wrong with it. I've done some serious damage, and being tanner in the short term is not worth the long term consequences. Also, think about it - are you more or less attracted to girls who are tan vs. paler?? I don't have much of a preference, and I doubt girls do either, so forget about it. BAD IDEA!  :No No:

----------


## doittoit

in my opinion depends on your skin type. im on my second course of tane i still tan, i like fine, better with tanning, dont burn though. i go the whole ****ing 20 min too, full steam ahead!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> do any of you guys do it? i know its not reccommended because of the skin beeing more sensitive but ive been considering it since my chest and back doesnt stay dry since i lift so much. my face is pretty much 100 percent clear. i was thinking about tanning but not overdoing it. meaning like 5 minutesat a time. i dont burn easily.


Do not tan when on accutane. The warnings do not say only tan if you don't burn easily!

----------


## tvd220

i used melanotan on accutane and had very good results. Got very dark, clear skin, never burned. I hope my future children dont have three eyes....

----------


## tvd220

ps...I did see the sun alot durring that time

----------


## shark333

kick ass tans r part of what bodybuilding/training r all about ...protex 6690westcoast dreams southernlifestyle. ready to burn/

----------


## acessorized

dont ever use solariums whatso ever dont .....if u want a tan go buy a fake tan cream best thing u eva did that spray on shit is crap leaves bloches...

----------


## Fordfan01

when i was on accutane i got out in the sun for too long one day(an hour) and i was layed up for a week i was so burnt

----------


## shark333

that made me laugh but it does happen take it e z .

----------


## jbarkley

> i used melanotan on accutane and had very good results. Got very dark, clear skin, never burned. I hope my future children dont have three eyes....


Does the melanotan help to protect your skin in the sun in anyway.....good luck with the kid thing!

----------


## AngieL

"kick ass tans r part of what bodybuilding/training r all about"

Hellz Yea Shark! You're dead on with that one! :0piss:  


Healthy skin care is easy.

----------


## sizerp

wtf spam...

----------

